# For those that have broken down and used OPKs before your period.



## MrsMcD123

So we all know that a positive OPK when your period is due is a pretty good indication that you're pregnant, but what about not quite positive, but darker than "normal"? I'm 11 DPO today and I've been testing with OPKs for the past few days now. They have gotten darker, and the test I took today is what my OPKs usually look like the day before I get a positive. But it's definitely not positive. I do chart, but unfortunately since I'm new here it's not letting me link to it. It's also not letting me post the picture of my OPK :(

I'm just curious if anyone else has tested with OPKs before your period and got fairly dark lines, but ended up not pregnant. I've definitely already ovulated, and my LP is typically 13 days. I know your LH fluctuates throughout the month, but would it start going up like that before your period? 

Not asking if I'm pregnant cause I know the only way to tell is to get a positive test, but I wanted to know how your OPKs came out before your period if you've used them.


----------



## WinterSong4

I just posted a thread about my OPK's. Mine faded out as the days went on, but they did get darker as the LH surge rose. HOWEVER, I didn't take mine before my period, just around the time of ovulation. I will try using an OPK next time I have to pee and see what is does. My period is 2 days late with no sign of AF in sight. Here is a picture of my OPK's..

You can click on the picture to make it easier to see.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 4623.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 138


----------



## MrsMcD123

WinterSong4 said:


> I just posted a thread about my OPK's. Mine faded out as the days went on, but they did get darker as the LH surge rose. HOWEVER, I didn't take mine before my period, just around the time of ovulation. I will try using an OPK next time I have to pee and see what is does. My period is 2 days late with no sign of AF in sight. Here is a picture of my OPK's..
> 
> You can click on the picture to make it easier to see.

Thanks! I'm really curious to see how an OPK would come out with you since we're both 11 dpo :) Once I get to 10 posts, I'll link to a picture of mine.


----------



## WinterSong4

I am not 11 dpo, sorry:( I would be more like 16-17 dpo if anything. My period is 2 days late. I am pretty darn regular at 28 days give or take a day. I always spot 3-4 days prior to her arrival as well as get sore/larger breasts a week prior and haven't gotten either of those things. I tested with and HPT on a 7 hour hold and was BFN. But, didn't think to use an OPK, so I will do that next time I have to pee :)

Just keep posting back and forth on this one and you will reach 10 posts in no time! lol


----------



## MrsMcD123

WinterSong4 said:


> I am not 11 dpo, sorry:( I would be more like 16-17 dpo if anything. My period is 2 days late. I am pretty darn regular at 28 days give or take a day. I always spot 3-4 days prior to her arrival as well as get sore/larger breasts a week prior and haven't gotten either of those things. I tested with and HPT on a 7 hour hold and was BFN. But, didn't think to use an OPK, so I will do that next time I have to pee :)
> 
> Just keep posting back and forth on this one and you will reach 10 posts in no time! lol

Just caught up on my 10 posts in other forums :) So here is my OPK from today. https://imgur.com/5PtMV and here is my chart for the month. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/313aa9 I'm trying to get my hopes up (like that ever works!) but all of my other months have had really rocky temps and this month it's pretty stable. No idea if that has anything to do with anything though.


----------



## WinterSong4

I don't chart or temp either hun, sorry lol. That might be something I will get into later on if I continue down the road of BFN's, but I want to keep it as stress free as possible and try to conceive as naturally as possible too. However, your chart for Oct. compared to Sept. looks pretty good. Like you said, alot more steady. That OPK was taken when again? Looks pretty dark!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

That OPK was taken today which is 11 DPO. I got my positive OPK on CD 15 and according to my chart I ovulated the next day.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Your OPK looks interesting! Have you tried a HPT??


----------



## MrsMcD123

Yeah, I tried an internet cheapy this morning and it was BFN. I'm driving myself crazy, I might break down and take a good test.


----------



## charlie_lael

A lady on YouTube had the same thing but didn't get a positive on hot until 13dpo. I'm currently 6dpo and have a dark line on my opk too. I know when I ovulated cus I chart and got a smiley opk on cd17. So why are my lines dark again at 6dpo? Hope this is your bfp for you! Good luck.


----------



## charlie_lael

Here's what my OPK looks like at 6dpo:

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=292804&stc=1&d=1320698285


----------



## MrsMcD123

So I gave in and took a FRER and got a BFN :( Oh well, at least I'm not all worked up and stressing myself out anymore.


----------



## charlie_lael

Sorry hun. :hugs: It may still be a little early.


----------



## saule

Hi ladies, I'm around 8dpo.. I'm using 20/miu opk, they never got darker before af. Last cycle was : i got nothing just one line on them for few days and the next day BOOM brighting positive:happydance: . This cycle I got my positive opk at 15cd, I think I ovulated around 17cd...so today i just felt i have to pee on something.. i know i know...:dohh: my opk is almost positive and nothing on hpt/25miu. So i think that i might be having another surge of LH ? ](*,) if opk detected hcg there should be something on hpt:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo copy 3.JPG
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 61









chartgraph_module.php.png
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 18


----------

